# Firefox latest upgrade



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2017)

I upgraded to the latest version of Firefox.

The download was kind of a pain, but the promise was that it's faster.

For me, it is faster.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2017)

Yup, this latest Firefox upgrade is noticeably faster.  However, at least on my system, Chrome still seems to work best.  I have Chrome, Firefox, Edge, and Avast Safezone all on my system, and I try each of them occasionally, but it seems that I always revert back to Chrome...as the screens change almost as fast as I can type.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 12, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Yup, this latest Firefox upgrade is noticeably faster.  However, at least on my system, Chrome still seems to work best.  I have Chrome, Firefox, Edge, and Avast Safezone all on my system, and I try each of them occasionally, but it seems that I always revert back to Chrome...as the screens change almost as fast as I can type.



I'm still running an old Windows system on my 'mainframe'. Haven't tried Chrome. I heard it follows you around?

I have two tablets. Android and IOS. That's what I mainly use except for printing. I have two printers. One wireless but the workhorse and the cheapest is an old Canon black and white with a huge cartridge that I can refill.

I'm cheap.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 12, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I'm still running an old Windows system on my 'mainframe'. Haven't tried Chrome. I heard it follows you around?



I don't think it matters which Browser a person uses....if "privacy" is a concern.  They All track virtually everything a person does on the Net, and gather data for their advertisers, etc.  I just keep a good Anti-virus and Malware programs current and stay away from questionable sites, and never open any junk e-mail.  I stay current on all the program updates, and have been using W10 since it came out...with good results.  Using older versions can create more risk, as MS doesn't update them much...if at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2017)

I use Super Anti-Spyware and it scans my computer whenever I want.  Takes care of the spyware and adware cookies.  I use Chrome.  I haven't liked Firefox in a long time since they made their Bookmarks menu impossible to figure out.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm not too keen on the appearance of Firefox Quantum, but it is pretty quick.  I've customised it to have a fairly "bare bones" look and this suits me fine.  I've scrapped Windows and use Ubuntu 16.04.  For a lightweight, fast browser, I use Qupzilla.


----------

